# MIMS Remix: The Phoenix Suns are hot!



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

It's the Phoenix Suns, this is why they hot!
They hot cause they fly
You ain't cause you not

They roll with S Nash
He can drop a dime on your defense in a flash

Stats number one
He's got it on his back
He'll stomp you in the paint
then take it to the rack

They got Shawn Marion Banging on the glass
He game is so tight
its like he's teaching class

And when you hear that bell
It's Raja playing D
He'll lock your team up and throw away the key



Download version II here:

http://azsportshub.com/mims-remix-the-phoenix-suns-are-hot/


Listen to version I here:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=185667959

Where can we download version one? I need to bump this in my car!


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Version one is tight. Especially that Raja line.

I'll post it if I can find it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That's awesome.


Some Warriors rap in there too.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I like. Thanks.


----------

